# Looking for a dive group



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Hello I am looking for a dive group that goes out often. I really enjoy spearfish and lion fishing. I am experienced with over 700 dives. I am willing to work the boat and split gas for my spot let me know if you have avalibility


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Justin survived a day with our crew - and that's saying a lot!
Wish we had a spot for him on a regular basis......should be a good diver if you need one!


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I will vouch for him also. Good guy & good diver..


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Ah shucks fellas thanks for the support


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Come on Guys and Gals, I'm sure one of you can help me out. Would it help if i were a big fish lucky charm!!!! if so NO WORYZ can't say other wise yet LOL!!!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Don't get discouraged. Post up on a regular basis, add value to the forum, and you'll find plenty of rides. I have a very regular crew but sometimes we need one because of schedules, so I'll keep your name.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Thanks spoons that is how it begins thank you for the consideration I would be happy to fill a spot if need be


----------



## Riledup (Jun 10, 2013)

We could use a 3rd diver. We go once a week most of the year except the Winter months when the wind is blowing. We spearfish, lionfish, and recover treasure (usually anchors) on our dives. If you don't mind diving solo, send me a PM with your contact info.


----------



## JustinR (Jul 23, 2015)

Pm sent


----------

